# Kurdistan begins selling natural gas directly to Turkey



## kirkuki (Jul 4, 2012)

Turkey pulls no punches in its claim to be a regional leader and the pursuit of what it apparently deems its consequent right to act with impunity. It is now reportedly ready to anger the Iraqi government by buying gas directly from the semi-autonomous Kurdish region, an official from the Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG) claimed on July 3.

The KRG could begin selling natural gas directly to Turkey within two years, its energy minister said, a move likely to anger the central government and further strain Baghdad's ties with Ankara, reports Reuters.

The Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG) and Baghdad have rowed for years over issues including late payments for crude, the legality of the regional government's oil deals and disputed territory. Baghdad accuses the Kurds of smuggling their oil abroad, mainly to Iran, and wrecking the central budget by denying it revenue.

"Even if there's no consensus with Baghdad, we will continue to sell natural gas and oil to Turkey," KRG Minister of Natural Resources Ashti Hawrami told the Caspian Gas Forum in Istanbul. "We plan to sell 10bn cubic metres of natural gas to Turkey, and later Europe in the long-term," he said, adding that sales were expected to begin within 18 months to two years.

Most Kurdish oil is still pumped into the national pipeline system, but there is one pipeline carrying about 60,000 barrels per day that already feeds directly from Kurdistan's Tawke oilfield into the main pipeline to the Turkish port of Ceyhan. Ankara's latest move to bypass Baghdad on gas could further strain ties between Iraq and Turkey, which have suffered under the latter's strategy to forge solid political and trade ties with southern Kurds in recent years.

Iraq is currently the second-biggest market after Germany for Turkish exports, amounting to more than $8bn last year. But according to Turkish Economy Minister Zafer Caglayan, about 70% of those exports get no further than the very north of the country.

Turkish officials have been locked in a war of words with Iraqi Prime Minister Nuri al-Maliki since December, when he ordered the arrest of Sunni Vice President Tareq al-Hashemi, based on allegations that he ran death squads. Turkey, the majority of whose people are Sunnis, has accused Shi'ite Maliki of stirring ethnic tension. The Iraqi prime minister has accused Turkey of meddling in its affairs.

Turkey's increasing economic power - and the increasing push for status by the ruling AKP - has led the country into numerous scrapes in the volatile region as Ankara pushes its credentials as a regional leader. The latest high-profile spat is of course with Syria, where Turkey has openly encouraged opposition forces, whilst diplomatic ties with Iran have been bumpy, despite Turkey's refusal to fall into line with international sanctions against Tehran, and Israeli relations remain tense.

Source: bne


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 4, 2012)

Why would this be a black eye on the Turks? Seems the Kurds are to blame for any wrongdoing. 
Maybe Iraq should just blow up that pipeline and be done with it.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 4, 2012)

what are you drinking !!?? the world needs more fuel and Kurdistan has 45 billion barrels of oil as well as 112 trillion cbf of gas , and turkey cant do much in terms of embargo bcoz the whole world benefits from it as well , the same with iran trying to close down that island which 90% of worlds oil usage goes thru it  .


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 4, 2012)

maybe the Kurds need their own country.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 4, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> what are you drinking !!?? the world needs more fuel and Kurdistan has 45 billion barrels of oil as well as 112 trillion cbf of gas , and turkey cant do much in terms of embargo bcoz the whole world benefits from it as well , the same with iran trying to close down that island which 90% of worlds oil usage goes thru it  .



Then maybe the Kurds should share their oil and gas revenues with the rest of Iraq.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 4, 2012)

how about iraq needs to share its oil with us ? according to the constitution iraq must provide 140,000 of fuel to kurdistan but they only send 15,000 !!! so now we should go bomb iraq according to your logic ? lol please cut me the BS will ya !


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 4, 2012)

iraq is bound to give kurdistan 17% of oil share after kurdistan sells its oil via iraqi pipeline , but they only send us 11% a year which is a violation of the constitution , and yes indeed we are working on building a country for us and the hell with chaotic iraq , which is a french and British project since 1923 anyways we kurds are not iraqis and we never will bow to this ..

if shithole countries with population of 500,000 can have a state so does the 30 million kurds with their rich lands  .


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 4, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> iraq is bound to give kurdistan 17% of oil share after kurdistan sells its oil via iraqi pipeline , but they only send us 11% a year which is a violation of the constitution , and yes indeed we are working on building a country for us and the hell with chaotic iraq , which is a french and British project since 1923 anyways we kurds are not iraqis and we never will bow to this ..
> 
> if shithole countries with population of 500,000 can have a state so does the 30 million kurds with their rich lands  .



Go for it!


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 4, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> how about iraq needs to share its oil with us ? according to the constitution iraq must provide 140,000 of fuel to kurdistan but they only send 15,000 !!! so now we should go bomb iraq according to your logic ? lol please cut me the BS will ya !



If Kurds have 45 billion barrels of oil as you state, then why are you concerned about Iraq sharing its oil? I didn't say bomb Iraq, I said send them some money from your oil and gas sales.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 4, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> If Kurds have 45 billion barrels of oil as you state, then why are you concerned about Iraq sharing its oil? I didn't say bomb Iraq, I said send them some money from your oil and gas sales.



Central government in Baghdad gives KRG a 17% share (that was calculated a while back according to pop.statistics) of all Oil-sales within Iraq.
That's basically the dispute here, because Baghdad wants the oil-revenues in the KRG flow into the Central government budget from where it is then redistributed according to agreements.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 4, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> If Kurds have 45 billion barrels of oil as you state, then why are you concerned about Iraq sharing its oil? I didn't say bomb Iraq, I said send them some money from your oil and gas sales.



They might have Oil, but they have no upstream-technology.
And with a shovel you can't bring up Oil.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 4, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> if shithole countries with population of 500,000 can have a state so does the 30 million kurds with their rich lands  .



No, you can't.
You need a sponsor like the Jews had, and the USA left Iraq without sponsoring you. They dropped you like the hot potato.

Now Turkey will suck-up the Oil from your "rich lands".


----------



## ekrem (Jul 4, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> what are you drinking !!?? the world needs more fuel and Kurdistan has 45 billion barrels of oil as well as 112 trillion cbf of gas , and turkey cant do much in terms of embargo bcoz the whole world benefits from it as well , the same with iran trying to close down that island which 90% of worlds oil usage goes thru it  .



Distribution of energy West of Caspian Sea is monopolized by Russia.
What the world needs is secondary. There are realities in this world and the world has no access to the plenty energy-sources there.

So, let's look at your reality:
- landlocked entity within Iraq

What are the options?
- export Oil through Basra in South (under Baghdad's control which you try to break-out of)
- export Oil through Iran (USA won't allow)
- export Oil through Syria (currently in war, and soon to be regime-changed with SNC which has headquarters in Turkey as its biggest backer).

Turkey will monopolize your Oil, just like Russia does with Kazakhstan.
We'll buy cheap Oil, consume some of it and sell the rest at higher price to International markets.
And if you don't behave, we'll shut down the Pipelines.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 5, 2012)

ekrem said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > If Kurds have 45 billion barrels of oil as you state, then why are you concerned about Iraq sharing its oil? I didn't say bomb Iraq, I said send them some money from your oil and gas sales.
> ...



Roj Bash Kurdistan &bull; View topic - Kurdistan Oil Development


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 5, 2012)

ekrem said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> > if shithole countries with population of 500,000 can have a state so does the 30 million kurds with their rich lands  .
> ...




yes we can , we have already established our country just no proclaiming it yet (let the pipelines be built and the rest of the 19 Apaches arrive  , turkey is not UN , pull your head out of the sand , the ottoman era is over .. 

, turkey is buying our oil , we are not giving her oil for free what are you mentality challenged ? read the article again or get someone to read it out for you , and yes we already have a state (government, parliament, border, army, president, PM, flag, language, schools and Unis in kurdish, 3 international airports etc since 1991) , it just needs proclaiming , i know it makes you sleepless at night , but it is what it is , and according to your alikes , after US withdrawal in june 2011 , iran and turkey were going to invade south Kurdistan ! what are they waiting for !!??


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 5, 2012)

That's all outsourced shit.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 5, 2012)

ekrem said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> > what are you drinking !!?? the world needs more fuel and Kurdistan has 45 billion barrels of oil as well as 112 trillion cbf of gas , and turkey cant do much in terms of embargo bcoz the whole world benefits from it as well , the same with iran trying to close down that island which 90% of worlds oil usage goes thru it  .
> ...



congrats on the job of been PM of turkey , i call those "wishful thinings" 

we have ExxonMobil in kurdistan and during Kurdistan  president recent visit to US , Rex said "kurdistan is our partner" and they are in kurdistan for 25 years , all turkey is to get a small amount of oil for cheaper price for been used to export our oil and gas , it is in your dreams what your talking about bcoz simply the world will not let a racist state like turkey with your kind of mentality to have control over another countries oil and gas , so yeah keep dreaming let me know when you stop


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 5, 2012)

and we also have the option of building a pipeline thru the sunni region to Jordan who are our good ally in the region as well , if turkey changes its mind down the track that is if US allows turkey to make such a dumb step which i doubt she will dare to  .


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 5, 2012)

ekrem said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > If Kurds have 45 billion barrels of oil as you state, then why are you concerned about Iraq sharing its oil? I didn't say bomb Iraq, I said send them some money from your oil and gas sales.
> ...



you are neither an iraqi nor kurdistani so you dont know jack , iraq only sends 11% of the 17% and cuts the budget of Peshemrga which so far is $4 billion , and they cut our share of fossil fuel which is 140,000 a day but they only supply with with less than a quarter of that , once the pipelines are connected via turkey , kurdistan will have total control over its oil and gas and then based on that , kurdistan can seek not only independence but an entity for kurds in turkey and iran within their ancestral regions , the era of turkeys killing kurds is over , our oil and gas will make turks beg they did not exist , just wait and see .. 

we already have those Apaches operating in kurdistan , we have Abraham M1s that were left behind to KRG as a trophy for Peshemrga's role in helping US forces (not a single US soldier was killed in kurdistan 2003-2011) ... the only thing missing is some F16s , well there is Israel that will be willing to sell them to us once we proclaim our state when those pipelines are finished ,there was actually a high Israel army commander in Kurdistan a months ago and words are they are selling us some of them and there already are kurdish pilots getting trained up in Tel aviv as we speak , and ekrem , stop hallucinating mate , the oil and gas is supplied to the "world" so putting an embargo on it is the same as Iran doing it in Hormuz island in the gulf sea


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## kirkuki (Jul 5, 2012)

UK gulf keystone - Kurdistan


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 5, 2012)

ekrem said:


> They might have Oil, but they have no upstream-technology.
> And with a shovel you can't bring up Oil.



stop talking rubbish , here is "some" Kurdistan oil developments guys (blink , blink) , and oh turkey has one minor oil company operating in Kurdistan (genel energy) vs another 56 foreign oil companies including ExxonMobil , Sinopec ,Repsol ,Marathon Oil,and soon Total coming to Kurdistan as well .


*Bazian oil refinery - Kurdistan *





*Taq Taq Oil Field Surface Facilities, Koya - Kurdistan*





*Khormor &#8211; Erbil 24&#8221; 173 km. Gas Pipeline*










*Dukan - kurdistan*





*DNO - kurdistan*













*Miran block - Heritage oil - kurdistan *





*Another oil field*





*Gulf keystone petrolium facilities in Kurdistan *

















*turkish natural resource minister in kurdistan*









*Western zagros - kurdistan*





*Khabat Refinery - Erbil*





*Kat Refinery in Kirkuk*









*More oil refinery on the way*


















*Update on oil and gas developments in the Kurdistan*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhxEcH46C0c&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PLD5C2129CE093F29F]Day 2 An Update on oil and gas developments in the Kurdistan Brad Camp, Adviser, Kar Group.wmv - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92HZ5uwxD0Y&list=UUlAXxsIIQcSBawB24J6HVVg&index=9&feature=plcp]Day 2 An Update on oil and gas developments in the Kurdistan Region Dr Kim, Director and Senior Executive Vice President, Korea National Oil Corporation - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvx_r2cL-XI&list=UUlAXxsIIQcSBawB24J6HVVg&index=2&feature=plcp]Day 2 An Update on oil and gas developments in the Kurdistan Region Dr Khaled Salih, Adviser to Dr Ashti Hawrami - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CA7zZMZ0XSc&feature=autoplay&list=PLD5C2129CE093F29F&index=1&playnext=2]Day 2 Karim Sinjari, Minister of the Interior, Kurdistan Regional Government Part 3 of 3.wmv - YouTube[/ame]

we can see in this photo , Kirkuk's giant oil field 2/3 is controlled and falls under Kurdistan government borders and jurisdictions so the only remaining structure (Baba) is in Kirkuk under central and KRG wants to have at least half control over it as well .

(Khurmala) is already producing oil by KRG , (Avana) in Makhmour which is under KRG awarded to ExxonMobil, so it only remains the structure that lies in Kirkuk province (Baba) which has been producing oil for 80 years now and well #1 actually dried up 5 months ago  









ekrem next time when you talk sh1t make sure you got prove to back it up


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 30, 2012)

Tony Hayward, the former chief executive officer at BP Plc (BP/), is now loading a fleet of as many as 500 trucks a day while he waits for a new pipeline to carry oil from his fields in northern Iraq.

Since joining (GENL) last year, Hayward has pushed the semi-autonomous Kurds to finish building a link to neighboring Turkey so he can find buyers outside the local market. *Kurdish contractor Kar Group *said it has completed 23 percent of the first 48-mile (77-kilometer) section of the line north to the border, though Turkey hasnt said publicly it will take the oil. 

Tony Hayward Loads Trucks With Kurdish Oil Awaiting Pipe: Energy - Bloomberg


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 30, 2012)

Them's purdy pictures.


----------



## kirkuki (Aug 2, 2012)

After Exxon Chevron and Total buying into kurdistan blocks, Russian Gazprom Neft signs production sharing deals with Kurdistan


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 2, 2012)

How come they get to build pipelines but we don't get the Keystone XL?


----------



## kirkuki (Aug 5, 2012)

^^^ what do you mean ?


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 5, 2012)

Nevermind. 

Hey- you know how many barrels of oil it would take to reach the moon?

Just one... but it would have to be a big one.


----------



## kirkuki (Aug 6, 2012)

who is getting the pipelines built ? can you be more specific !!


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 9, 2012)

ekrem said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> > what are you drinking !!?? the world needs more fuel and Kurdistan has 45 billion barrels of oil as well as 112 trillion cbf of gas , and turkey cant do much in terms of embargo bcoz the whole world benefits from it as well , the same with iran trying to close down that island which 90% of worlds oil usage goes thru it  .
> ...


Reality hurts his feelings, also the government in Iraq is just as corrupt as any other in the Middle East and Caucasus region; which means just like with Azerbaijan the people get nothing and the corrupt officials and politicians get everything.


----------



## kirkuki (Nov 12, 2013)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZQ0OiaT1sM#t=150[/ame]


----------



## kirkuki (Nov 12, 2013)

*Pipeline connects AFTER Baghdads meetering station!*

"The Kurdistan pipeline joins i-racks main export pipeline to Turkey after a Baghdad-controlled metering station, Hayward said. That will give the Kurds full control, bypassing the federal government." 

Hayward Says Completed Pipeline Turning Point for Kurdistan - Businessweek


----------



## kirkuki (Nov 12, 2013)

*Oil export pipeline near completion, KRG minister tells meeting at Conservative Party conference
*





THU, 3 OCT 2013 09:08 | KRG.org       

Manchester, UK (KRG.org) - A pipeline to export oil from the Kurdistan Region will be operational within a few months, Ashti Hawrami, the Kurdistan Regional Government Minister of Natural Resources, told a meeting at the Conservative Party conference yesterday.

'The new oil export pipeline from the Kurdistan Region is almost complete and is expected to be operational by the end of the year,' Dr Hawrami said. He added that he expects exports to reach 1m barrels per day by 2015 and 2m by 2019. ' We are helping the security and continuity of energy supply to the world,' he said. 

He added, 'Sharing all oil revenues according to the federal constitution, and the economic independence of Kurdistan are the recipe for the unity of Iraq.'

The minister was speaking at a meeting addressing energy security, hosted by the KRG UK Representation. Other speakers were Nadhim Zahawi MP, Jane Kinninmont of the think tank Chatham House, analyst and consultant Shwan Zulal, and Bayan Sami Abdul Rahman, the KRG's High Representative to the UK. The meeting was chaired by Robert Halfon MP, vice-chairman of the All-Party Parliamentary Group on the Kurdistan Region.

Dr Hawrami told an audience of Conservative Party members, diplomats, journalists, business representatives and analysts that Kurdistan Region's energy riches had been ignored or used against the Kurdish people under previous Iraqi governments. 'With the liberation of Iraq, a new era, an opportunity for sharing power and wealth, opened up in Iraq. The Iraqi constitution facilitates that but so far it hasn't been implemented,' he said.

The minister also noted that the KRG sees Turkey not just as a conduit for Kurdistan's oil and gas to Western markets, but also as a consumer and partner.  Dr Hawrami highlighted the role of British companies in the energy sector as well as in Kurdistan's growing economy generally. He encouraged British companies to continue to look at Kurdistan as a destination for their investment. 'We have a good relationship with Britain and there are lots of opportunities for British companies. It's a win-win situation.'

Bayan Sami Abdul Rahman spoke about the KRG's strategy of prioritising tourism, agriculture and industry in order to avoid over-reliance on the energy sector. She said that the Kurds were now a factor in the shaping of the Middle East, both in terms of energy security and political settlements.

Nadhim Zahawi, the first British member of parliament to be of Kurdish origin, told the meeting that groups like the Kurds could  no longer be ignored by those wishing to establish peace in the Middle East. Jane Kinninmont said that the KRG would need to diversify its economy. 'I visited Kurdistan this year and spoke to young students who were keen that oil and gas is not wasted and that the economy doesn't over-rely on it. Economic diversification will be a very important aspect of Kurdistan's future,' she said.

Shwan Zulal described the Kurdistan Region as a viable source of energy to Europe and pointed out that the KRG hoped to have a minerals law in place in the near future, opening a new sector of the Kurdish economy.

While at the conference, which was held in Manchester, Minister Hawrami and Ms Abdul Rahman met several British ministers and MPs, including Alistair Burt, the Minister for the Middle East, Energy Minister Michael Fallon, Sajid Javid, Minister at the Treasury, and Lord Marland, the British Prime Minister's Trade Envoy who recently led a trade delegation to Kurdistan. They also met the Turkish ambassador in Britain, Ünal Çeviköz, who welcomed them to the Conservative Friends of Turkey reception at the party conference.

The KRG UK Representation also attended the annual conferences of the Labour and Liberal Democrat parties in September. The Representation hosted a discussion on Kurdistan at the Labour Party conference with Ian Lucas, Shadow Middle East Minister, the Labour peer Lord Glasman, Faik Nerwayi, the Iraqi Ambassador to the UK, and Gary Kent, director of the APPG on Kurdistan. 

Oil export pipeline near completion, KRG minister tells meeting at Conservative Party conference


----------



## kirkuki (Nov 12, 2013)

*Kurdistan Region Announces Second Oil Pipeline to Turkey
*
ERBIL, Kurdistan Region  The Kurdistan Regions minister of natural resources, Ashti Hawrami, announced plans for a new pipeline to connect the regions oil and gas to Turkey and the world market.

The second pipeline would have a capacity of at least 1 million barrels per day (bpd) and would be completed within the next 18-24 months, Reuters quoted Hawrami as saying.

The Kurdistan Region sits on an estimated 45 billion barrels of oil and the Iraqi constitution gives the Kurds the right to extract and export their oil to the world market, given that the revenue is shared with the central government in Baghdad.

Kurdish authorities find neighboring Turkey the ideal gateway to the world, especially through the Ceyhan port on the Mediterranean Sea, where the Kurdish oil will end up once the pipelines are finished.

The Iraqi government strongly opposes Kurdistans independent plans to build oil pipelines into Turkey, said Hussein Shahristani, Iraqs deputy prime minister for energy affairs and former minister of oil.

Shahristani said in a statement on Thursday that, Turkey is aware of Iraqs concerns and absolute rejection of that plan.

The Iraqi government has opposed the pipeline and most of Kurdistans oil deals with foreign companies, fearing that economic independence will drift the northern provinces away from Iraq and towards a possible independent state.

The statement from Shahristani added that Turkey had promised to honor its agreement with Baghdad and that they wouldnt allow the export of Kurdish oil without the consent of the Iraqi government.

Kurdistan Region Announces Second Oil Pipeline to Turkey


----------



## kirkuki (Nov 12, 2013)

*South Kurdistan reiterates objection to BP's Kerkûk oil deal*






(Reuters) - South Kurdistan reiterated its objection to a deal between BP and the central government to develop the northern Kerkûk oilfield, a day after the local governor, a Kurd, voiced full support for the British company's plans.

Kerkûk lies on the disputed boundary between the autonomous South Kurdistan and the rest of Iraq, and is at the heart of a dispute between Baghdad and the region over territory and resources.

The Kurdistan Regional Government's (KRG) difference with the Kerkûk governor's stance on the BP deal also points to tensions within the autonomous region over how to manage resources.

Baghdad signed a contract in early September for BP to revive the giant oilfield, allowing the company to negotiate access to significant reserves in the north in return for helping to arrest a huge decline in output.

At that time, the Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG) rejected the deal.

On Wednesday, BP chief executive Bob Dudley and Iraqi Oil Minister Abdul Kareem Luaibi traveled to Kerkûk and met the city's governor, who voiced his "complete support".

But a spokesman for Kurdistan's Ministry of Natural Resources (MNR) said on Thursday it continued to oppose the deal and would neither facilitate nor assist any work or security for BP until the KRG was engaged as an equal partner.

"The KRG has to date not been consulted on this matter and we regard the agreement that BP has allegedly signed with the federal government as unconstitutional, and therefore not legally defensible," the spokesman said.

The governor of Kerkûk, Najimeldin Kareem, is a senior member of the Patriotic Union of Kurdistan (PUK), which rules in partnership with the Kurdistan Democratic Party (KDP) -- seen as the main driver behind the region's oil policy.

"The fact that Najimeldin has seen BP and welcomed them to Kerkûk, and MNR has issued a statement saying they were not informed is a clear indication of a rift opening between the Kurdish political parties," said Shwan Zulal, head of the London-based Carduchi Consulting.

Iraqi Kurdistan reiterates objection to BP's Kirkuk oil deal | Reuters


----------



## kirkuki (Nov 12, 2013)

*United Kingdom to send delegate to South Kurdistan regarding Kurdish-Turkish oil agreement*

9/11/2013 17:27:00

  The historic news surrounding South Kurdistan`s oil to be exported to Turkey has gained worldwide interest, as the news has been welcomed by United Kingdom`s parliament. 

Robert Halfon`s, famous member of parliament and UK`s Conservative Party also an old friend of Kurds,  proposal shows the bright sides and future hopes regarding the subject; this agreement is sign to the success of diplomatic relations and further indicates the strong relations between the two countries, who had disagreements at a point. The proposal denies the fears that success of Kurdistan in terms of economy will lead to the division of Iraq; it suggests that this will lead to the success of Iraq, as well. 

The proposal indicates: The agreement will allow South Kurdistan to export 2 million barrels to other countries and at least 10 billion cubic meter of gas to Turkey. 

The talks about Kurdish-Turkish oil agreement in UK Parliament came within the Initial Proposal of the Day, a mechanism which allows parliament members to express their opinions regarding a matter, and then have the chance to discuss it with ministers during parliament sessions and later spread it to the media. 

The proposal will be agreed upon by other members of the parliament and other friends of Kurds inside UK Parliament in the few next days. 

PUKmedia Patriotic Union of Kurdistan


----------



## kirkuki (Nov 12, 2013)

*Proposed National Oil Company to Give Hewlêr More Control over Oil Industry*

Hewlêr , South Kurdistan &#8211; southern autonomous South Kurdistan has announced a major plan that would give it full control of its oil industry and create a monetary fund whose revenues would be directly shared with the enclave&#8217;s five million citizens.

Ashti Hawrami, minister of natural resources in the Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG), told Rudaw television last week that his ministry had sent two proposals to the Kurdistan parliament, one for the creation of the Kurdistan National Oil Company (KNOC) and the other for the monetary fund.


&#8220;Two separate draft proposals to establish (KNOC) -- and a monetary fund where its revenues would go -- have been sent to the Kurdistan parliament for approval,&#8221; Hawrami said. 

&#8220;Its revenue will go directly to the Kurdistan citizens,&#8221; he said, adding that each family would end up receiving $1,200 once oil output targets hit one million barrels per day in 2015.

&#8220;The annual revenue for each family would be somewhere around US$1,200, if Kurdistan&#8217;s oil export rises to one million barrel per day,&#8221; Hawrami said. He advised citizens to invest their shares for the benefit of future generations. 

KNOC would account for three percent of Kurdistan&#8217;s total oil revenues. 

&#8220;The initiative pushes Kurdistan&#8217;s oil industry into a whole new level,&#8221; Hawrami said. 

Hawrami&#8217;s announcement came in the midst of Kurdistan&#8217;s parliamentary election campaigns, in which the ruling Kurdistan Democratic Party (KDP) has secured the largest number of votes, according to early results from Saturday&#8217;s polls.

Hawrami said he hoped that the draft projects would be the next parliament&#8217;s priorities for discussion. He said he hoped that KNOC would attract more oil companies, train hundreds of Kurdish employees in oil-sector jobs and give the KRG complete control over its oil industry.

The proposed plan is likely to sour Erbil-Baghdad relations even further. Baghdad insists that Hewlêr  does not have the right to sign direct oil exploration and sales contracts without the central government&#8217;s intercession. Hewlêr  maintains it has the constitutional right, and has largely ignored Baghdad&#8217;s terse objections.

Hawrami said that the South Kurdistan&#8217;s oil law has clearly mentioned the establishment of KNOC.

National oil companies play a significant role in developing local economies as well as their oil sectors. Oftentimes, they require technical support and skilled manpower and seek partnerships with big oil companies.

According to the United States Energy information Administration, NOCs account for 52 percent of global oil production and control 88 percent of proven oil reserves.

Proposed National Oil Company to Give Erbil More Control over Oil Industry


----------



## kirkuki (Nov 12, 2013)

*Taqa seeks Kurdish approval to start pumping oil  Join our daily free Newsletter
*
MENAFN - 05/09/2013 

(MENAFN) Abu Dhabi National Energy (Taqa) seeks an approval to transfer 30,000 barrels per day (bpd) from its field in Kurdistan in Iraq, The National reported.

The oil company is currently discussing its development plan with the Kurdish government to get approval for pumping its oil.

While 30,000 bpd are considered very little, Taqa is planning to expand its production further as the Kurdish government seeks to increase its exports.

Taqa owns 53.2 percent stake in the Atrush field in the Kurdistan region which it bought from General Exploration Partners at the end of last year.

Taqa seeks Kurdish approval to start pumping oil - MENAFN


----------



## kirkuki (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## kirkuki (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## irosie91 (Nov 20, 2013)

kirkuki said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZScq07QRJJs





KURDEES.........ya made a big misake-----ya associated yourself with 
   your oppressors  ------I got news for you------muslims do not like 
   you.     The BEST OF YOU-------eg.   SALA'ADIN------put his life in 
   the hands of a jew.    ------to wit   Moshe ben Maimon.      He made 
   mistakes-----but that was not one of them


----------

